# Police Officer Daniel Clark



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Daniel Clark San Bernardino Police Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, November 3, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 49
Tour of Duty: 20 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Duty related illness
Date of Incident: January 18, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Daniel Clark passed away as the result of complications from surgery to correct a duty-related injury.

He had had injured his ankle in January, while on duty. He underwent surgery for the injury in October and was recovering at home when he suffered what is believed to be a pulmonary embolism. He was transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Officer Clark had served with the San Bernardino Police Department for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Chief of Police Robert Handy
San Bernardino Police Department
710 North D Street
San Bernardino, CA 92401

Phone: (909) 383-5311


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Clark


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

